# Here's my solution to the controller problem....to masterbuilt quality



## bobc2001 (Mar 22, 2014)

So my masterbuilt controller went to pot.  Then my power supply went too.  They did not inform me that a power supply was in the bottom of my smoker and now I had to replace the whole unit because they do not sell the parts.  The cabinet is non-serviceable _*sooooo.  Here*_ my solution.  A PID Timer controller off of Ebay with a PID Temperature controller also with a solid state relay controlling the heating element.  I trashed their power supply in the bottom of the box and installed my SSR (Solid state relay) activated by the PID temp controller.  Which is powered by the timer.  I bought the TEMP PID with a K temp probe and replaced Masterbuilts with mine. I also updated the seriously obsolete power cable and the heater wire with heavier wire from my local appliance dealer.  They pulled two sets of wire for me out of an old oven and they already had the connectors on them and they were a about a foot longer. ( this really helpsbecuase thier wire is soooo short You think they saved a penny).

The temp PID has an auto-tune feature to calibrate itself and it is smart I just set the timer for 11 hours and the temp for 225 degrees F.  (celsius is also a programmable option) then let it run. I also wired the red light from the SSR in the bottom, this tells me the relay is on and power is on to the heating element.  It goes out when at proper temperature.  Also if it is on and I have no heat this means my element has bit the dust. (or the wire).   Total cost $75 including the case and misc hardware from my electronics part shop.  When the timer runs out it turns off the temp controller which in turn turns off the heating element.  No high power draw in the box.  It's all in the bottom with the SSR. I am thinking of replacing my temp probe with a pt100 probe, they are more accurate.  If I had a bigger box I would have added a second temp controller with a meat probe.  I Love this stuff. 

hope this helps...

bobc













IMG_0218.JPG



__ bobc2001
__ Mar 22, 2014


















IMG_0219.JPG



__ bobc2001
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## krzdimond (Mar 22, 2014)

NIIIIICE!!!!!

Could you provide a parts list and a play by play for those of us who lick our fingers before playing with electricity?


----------



## putz8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes please, share your PID. I have a Masterbuilt  and am looking to build and install one. Thanks


----------



## upjeeper (Apr 1, 2014)

this is pretty similar to what i'm planning for this summer

looking forward to your details!


----------

